# Harmonics on Unplugged Acoustic



## DarkDove (Jul 10, 2008)

Is it possible to play harmonics on unplugged acoustic? Is it possible to play the kind of harmonics where it resembles playing a note normally? Here's an example of what I want to do: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn1d5DmdMqY Look at 0:06 to 0:08. I think that he's playing with a plugged guitar but is it possible to do the same without using an amp? If so, how can you do it?

Thank you!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

yes, try it on one string before you do 3 or 4, to get a feel for what you are doing.
you need to hold your fretting finger very very lightly on the string, right above the fret. 12t fret, 7th fret and 5th fret work best.
just practice using the right pressure, it takes a light touch. remember, right above the fret, not between them

sounds neat, also very useful for tuning and checking intonation.
plugging the guitar in has nothing to do with creating harmonics. Its the same principal either way


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if you don't do that head motion, and make that face he's making, the song will never sound right. 

technique is crucial here.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Picking closer to the bridge can help bring out difficult harmonics. Usually the 12th and 7th fret harmonics are the easier ones. As puckhead mentioned be sure that you're in the right place and make sure you're just barely touching the string as gently as you can.


----------

